# Paralyzed chihuahua :(



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello everyone, last week my 4 year old chihuahua jumped onto the sofa which he had always done but this time it hurt. He yelped so we figured maybe it was just a kink in his neck. He walked around fine. Just afraid to jump. A day or two later he would yelp from pain but still walked around. Took him to the vet an they saw nothing in xrays an blood tests were normal. They dont have a mri scan so we couldnt see his spinal cord. A day later his hind legs became weak where he would stumble an wobble. Thanksgiving evening he was paralyzed on his rears. He couldnt stand up or move his legs at all. The past two days he has been wanting to lift his rear up but cant. Its more of a hop. When he urinates we hold his legs up an he can stand on them now but then they collapse. He urinates an goes the number 2. His tail curls up when doing so. He can feel his lower back, tail, legs an feet. The doctor has him on prednisone. Once a day 2.5mg in case he has inflammation. Does this sound like a slip or ruptured disc? Last night he cried all night. I feel sad and bad for him


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Take him to a chiropractor and get him adjusted. I can't tell you how often a pet has come into our office with same symptoms and a tale of a bad jump off the bed or couch, etc. They get adjusted once or twice and they are good to go.

Seriously, call a chiropractor. And the chiropractor will be WAY cheaper than the vet - between $30 - 50, depending where you live. Many of them would do it for free. I know we do.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Take him to a chiropractor and get him adjusted. I can't tell you how often a pet has come into our office with same symptoms and a tale of a bad jump off the bed or couch, etc. They get adjusted once or twice and they are good to go.
> 
> Seriously, call a chiropractor.


Hi, does that require leaving him over night or hows that work? Only chiropractor close is 2hrs away.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

chitex said:


> Hi, does that require leaving him over night or hows that work? Only chiropractor close is 2hrs away.


It takes five minutes to adjust someone - dog or person. 

Where are you located?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Aww poor baby! I don't have any experience with this so I can't offer any help, but I hope your little guy is feeling better soon! Nothing worse in the world than a pup in pain and not being able to fix it


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> chitex said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, does that require leaving him over night or hows that work? Only chiropractor close is 2hrs away.
> ...


Im by uvalde texas


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

chitex said:


> Im by uvalde texas


Texas is a HUGE chiropractic state because there are two chiropractic universities there. You should have no problem finding a chiropractor. We lived in Texas for many years as hubby went to chiropractic school there. There are at least ten chiropractors within 20 minutes of Uvalde. Start calling them and find one to adjust your dog who is suffering.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> chitex said:
> 
> 
> > Im by uvalde texas
> ...


I cant find any dog chiropractors in this area. Just the vet which didnt offer it


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This dog needs a chiropractor. I also would confine him to a pen/crate. The more he aggravates his back, the worse it becomes. Please don't wait. I would also ask for a pain medication for him. Good luck.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

susan davis said:


> This dog needs a chiropractor. I also would confine him to a pen/crate. The more he aggravates his back, the worse it becomes. Please don't wait. I would also ask for a pain medication for him. Good luck.


Do you think itll be ok to have a chiro work on him even though the vet showed nothing in xray? Like what if itsserious an chiro makes it worse by squeezing an rubbing his back if its a ruptured disc etc?? Im scared he'llbe in worse pain


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

chitex said:


> I cant find any dog chiropractors in this area. Just the vet which didnt offer it


No, they're not DOG chiropractors - they're just regular chiropractors. Call them, explain what is going on and ask if they'll see your dog. Most of them will see your dog but it will likely be at the very end of the day when other patients are not in the office due to allergies etc. 

Just call one and talk to the receptionist and tell them you want your dog adjusted.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

chitex said:


> Do you think itll be ok to have a chiro work on him even though the vet showed nothing in xray? Like what if itsserious an chiro makes it worse by squeezing an rubbing his back if its a ruptured disc etc?? Im scared he'llbe in worse pain


Subluxation (misalignment of the spine) is VERY hard to see on x-ray and most vets do NOT have enough radiography education hours to see it. Chiropractors DO have that experience at reading x-rays. But it doesn't matter - a chiropractor can feel the spine and tell if it's subluxated.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> chitex said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think itll be ok to have a chiro work on him even though the vet showed nothing in xray? Like what if itsserious an chiro makes it worse by squeezing an rubbing his back if its a ruptured disc etc?? Im scared he'llbe in worse pain
> ...


I may be in luck. Found a chiro she does work on horses an other animals an dogs are one of them. Told her his symptoms an said its good he can stillfeel when i touch his legs tail an lower back an how it happens a lot with small dogs jumping on furniture. I just hope he doesnt go through more pain or it makes him worse than it already is


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

When is your appointment?


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

I hope she will be ok, seek a vet that has chiropractic experience or a doggie chiropractor..
IF she has to be calm after treatment, you can brew some chamomile tea, I brew it heavy,it helps them sleep more to relax, allowing the injury to heal....I use it a lot on injured puppies and kittens that I foster through the shelter since they're too small for pain meds.. It's safe..

Sasha and Amber and Bitsy all have back issues but they're aged 12- 15 yrs.. Once in a while they will mis step outside on on the tile and throw their backs out.. Vet uses some sort of trigger spring loaded tool along their backs and it helps, then puts them on prednizone.. Amber threw her back out so badly, she couldn't move her back legs, scared us she was paralyzed,but with treatment and pred, she got much better..


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> When is your appointment?


Waiting for her to call back



michelle robison said:


> I hope she will be ok, seek a vet that has chiropractic experience or a doggie chiropractor..
> IF she has to be calm after treatment, you can brew some chamomile tea, I brew it heavy,it helps them sleep more to relax, allowing the injury to heal....I use it a lot on injured puppies and kittens that I foster through the shelter since they're too small for pain meds.. It's safe..
> 
> Sasha and Amber and Bitsy all have back issues but they're aged 12- 15 yrs.. Once in a while they will mis step outside on on the tile and throw their backs out.. Vet uses some sort of trigger spring loaded tool along their backs and it helps, then puts them on prednizone.. Amber threw her back out so badly, she couldn't move her back legs, scared us she was paralyzed,but with treatment and pred, she got much better..


Thanks michelle. How long was her treatment to get her walking again?

I cant afford a mri or surgery an dont want to put him to sleep.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

chitex said:


> Waiting for her to call back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "trigger spring loaded tool" Michelle talks about is called an activator and it is used by Chiropractors. A vet really shouldn't (and isn't legally allowed) to use it unless they also have a Chiropractic Doctorate. 

Most vets don't have activators because they have zero idea about Chiropractic.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

She moved a little better that first day, but it took at least a week before any big improvements..She had the trigger thing and then they did heat massage.. The muscles in her back had spasmed and caused her temporary immobility of her legs. She was dragging them behind her like she was paralyzed..
IT took three weeks and 6 treatments before she was back to normal..
I hope that's all that it takes for your baby.. Definitely see what a vet says, we had xrays done so he saw no damage, she had feeling in her legs and toes..


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

Our vet has a chiropractic doctorate . make sure yours does or can recommend one..


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Hope he's okay. Glad to hear you're trying to get him in to see a chiropractor. My mother knows someone who is a chiropractor and has told me a lot of stories about animals having hurt backs and how the chiropractor was able to help.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> Our vet has a chiropractic doctorate . make sure yours does or can recommend one..


That's AWESOME! I love it when I hear that!

I know that chitex is near San Antonio but.....it's worth saying that there is a really awesome Chiropractic vet at Parker University (Chiropractic school) in Dallas. He actually has a vet clinic on campus. His name is Giggleman. And, honestly, he is THE BEST vet we ever had. Anyway, Chitex, if nothing else works look him up. It would be worth the 3 hour trip. He's truly a miracle worker with animals.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

It's great that vets are looking at alternative treatments tour vet does holistic as well..


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

chitex said:


> I cant find any dog chiropractors in this area. Just the vet which didnt offer it


I think she is speaking of regular chiropractors hun not animal specific. Good luck and I hope you find relief soon for your baby!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> It's great that vets are looking at alternative treatments tour vet does holistic as well..




I wish there was a holistic vet near us. We are a very non-allopathic family. But our vet understands this and although they always advise a medical approach to everything they are, at least, respectful of our holistic preference and have never given us grief over it. We don't vaccinate, we don't heartworm. We do however, rely on a very good diet and regular chiropractic adjustments for both our family and our pets. And all our pets have lived very long, good lives.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I had a lovely chi once, Buddy. He was partially paralyzed due to being run over by a car. Rushed him to my vet. He had a cracked pelvis and other muscle and tendon problems as well as a bad head injury. My vet, who knew my history of caring for hurt dogs, told me to do my best but not to expect too much as far as him ever walking again. At this point Buddy was strapped to a pillow covered board. Vet put him on prednisone and I gave him baby aspirin for the pain. I never though to take him to a chiropractor or I would have as his spine was not broken or chipped as far as the vet and I could tell. What I did do was give him long soaks and massage and stretching excercises in warm water a few times a day. Lucky for me that Buddy was a water loving dog. He hated to miss his daily shower with me. He needed help to pee and poo as I had to hold his back end up. To make a long story short....after about 6 weeks Buddy walked into the vets office. The staff actually was cheering and clapping for him. Bud lived for many years after his accident and was only bothered by the strange seizures due to brain damage he had for the rest of his life that caused him to walk around in circles until I distracted him by calling his name. He lived to be 14 yrs. old.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

My boy had a very similar problem. He jumped off the couch and yelped. After a few days his back legs stopped moving and he could no longer walk. I really thought it was an injury. My vet tested for lyme disease and it came back positive. He was given a prescription and was back to normal in two days. Did your vet test for lyme? I know you said they did blood work. I'm not sure how ticks works in Texas, as I am from New York.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> michelle robison said:
> 
> 
> > Our vet has a chiropractic doctorate . make sure yours does or can recommend one..
> ...





michelle robison said:


> It's great that vets are looking at alternative treatments tour vet does holistic as well..





Peanuts Mommy said:


> chitex said:
> 
> 
> > I cant find any dog chiropractors in this area. Just the vet which didnt offer it
> ...





manydogz said:


> I had a lovely chi once, Buddy. He was partially paralyzed due to being run over by a car. Rushed him to my vet. He had a cracked pelvis and other muscle and tendon problems as well as a bad head injury. My vet, who knew my history of caring for hurt dogs, told me to do my best but not to expect too much as far as him ever walking again. At this point Buddy was strapped to a pillow covered board. Vet put him on prednisone and I gave him baby aspirin for the pain. I never though to take him to a chiropractor or I would have as his spine was not broken or chipped as far as the vet and I could tell. What I did do was give him long soaks and massage and stretching excercises in warm water a few times a day. Lucky for me that Buddy was a water loving dog. He hated to miss his daily shower with me. He needed help to pee and poo as I had to hold his back end up. To make a long story short....after about 6 weeks Buddy walked into the vets office. The staff actually was cheering and clapping for him. Bud lived for many years after his accident and was only bothered by the strange seizures due to brain damage he had for the rest of his life that caused him to walk around in circles until I distracted him by calling his name. He lived to be 14 yrs. old.





SkyAtBlue said:


> My boy had a very similar problem. He jumped off the couch and yelped. After a few days his back legs stopped moving and he could no longer walk. I really thought it was an injury. My vet tested for lyme disease and it came back positive. He was given a prescription and was back to normal in two days. Did your vet test for lyme? I know you said they did blood work. I'm not sure how ticks works in Texas, as I am from New York.


I need everyones help an opinion. I can see the chiro after noon tomorrow not the morning due to their schedule. I also can just drive 2 hrs away to get an mri an know exactly what his cause is that is paralyzing him. Should i just go for the mri or wait an see what chiro finds? Just dont want him getting worse than he already is!


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

I'd do the MRI and find out what's going on inside first..Keep us posted and we'll keep you in our prayers


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> I'd do the MRI and find out what's going on inside first..Keep us posted and we'll keep you in our prayers


Thank you michelle he needs many prayers. His name is Paco. Depending what mri shows an he needs surgery its going to be hard on leaving him there for several days for recovery


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll light a candle for Paco.. hugs ♥


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> I'll light a candle for Paco.. hugs ♥


Thank you so much! Hugs sent to you from me and Paco.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

I forgot to ask but i had him on 2.5mg of prednisone every 12 hours but cut it down to 2.5mg every 24hrs. Tonight we got confused cause of him not feeling well an accidentally gave him a second does within 12 hrs. Will this harm him since i accidentally went up on dosage since i was slowly weaning him off already?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Just get him adjusted. Honestly, the MRI is a waste of money if you can see the Chiropractor first. The chiropractor can tell you, and will be honest about, what is wrong and whether or not they can help. The chiropractor is going to cost you thirty to fifty bucks. And MRI is going to cost much, much more.

You have nothing to lose by getting him checked by the chiropractor first - the chiropractor is close, can get you in today, and will cost hundreds of dollars less.

My hubby is a chiropractor. I work in his office. I have been in the throws of chiropractic for 20 years now and I can tell you that it is safe, effective and often is all that is needed.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I also don't know why you keep saying you have to drive 2 hours to get to anything. I lived in Texas for a long time. I know that you are close to San Antonio. There are plenty of chiropractors, vets, and even a veterinary MRI clinic there. You have many options available to you within a half hour to an hour or so drive in metro San Antonio.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Just get him adjusted. Honestly, the MRI is a waste of money if you can see the Chiropractor first. The chiropractor can tell you, and will be honest about, what is wrong and whether or not they can help. The chiropractor is going to cost you thirty to fifty bucks. And MRI is going to cost much, much more.
> 
> You have nothing to lose by getting him checked by the chiropractor first - the chiropractor is close, can get you in today, and will cost hundreds of dollars less.
> 
> My hubby is a chiropractor. I work in his office. I have been in the throws of chiropractic for 20 years now and I can tell you that it is safe, effective and often is all that is needed.


Question, by him still able to feel touch does that mean its a good sign? i dont want to pinch for pain feedback cause hes feeling bad as it is. 



Dorothy's Mom said:


> I also don't know why you keep saying you have to drive 2 hours to get to anything. I lived in Texas for a long time. I know that you are close to San Antonio. There are plenty of chiropractors, vets, and even a veterinary MRI clinic there. You have many options available to you within a half hour to an hour or so drive in metro San Antonio.


2hrs away in san antonio for mri is what i meant. Im going to chiro at lunch. An HOPEFULLY she is able to see what the problem may be.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Well i shouldve just left for an mri. The chiro has to wait till the vet signs off for it so time is wasting an he could be getting worse.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

chitex said:


> Well i shouldve just left for an mri. The chiro has to wait till the vet signs off for it so time is wasting an he could be getting worse.


Just get out your list of area chiropractors and go down the list and call them. Honestly, 99% of all the chiropractors I know will just take him TODAY. Start calling because you are wasting time waiting and your dog is suffering. The vet-chiro sounds like a total idiot to wait for a vet to sign off.

Just start calling. Get him seen by the end of the day.

It's now day seven since he was hurt. I feel bad that he's paralysed, in pain, and nothing is being done about it.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

Do chiro's do any x ray or imaging first? Our vet did x rays before even touching any of the fluffs. I'd want to know what's wrong inside before doing any adjustments..
Even if you can't afford an MRI a radiograph or an x ray isnt' that expensive. Are there any 24 hour pet urgent care facilities near you if you can't reach your regular vet?


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

Contrary to popular belief chiropractors really know a lot. A good one will be able to feel what the problem is and possibly pick up on things that don't show up on an x-ray.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

manydogz said:


> Contrary to popular belief chiropractors really know a lot. A good one will be able to feel what the problem is and possibly pick up on things that don't show up on an x-ray.


This is true. Chiropractors have twice the anatomy education hours as a medical doctor. They also have more than TEN times the orthopedic education hours of a medical doctor - which comes into play with the spine!!!!! They have three times the education hours in radiography (x-ray) than medical doctors. Chiropractors have over 200 hours of rehab education hours whereas medical doctors have zero. And, all in all, Chiropractors have virtually the SAME total educational hours as a medical doctor. 

The point is that when it comes to the spine and physiology a Chiropractor is your BEST bet and most educated in that respect.

Here is a graph (Chiropractors are actually Doctors of Chiropractic, thus "DC" on the chart): 

https://www.prohealthsys.com/students/professional-comparison/


I apologize if my posts are sounding Bi*&hy but I am starting to get peeved that this dog is still in pain and nothing is being done.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

Please just take him in to get treatment, don't delay any more. please.. If there's a chiro nearby, please take him and at least have them do something.. If he hasn't improved since injury, he won't without help..I just hope it's not too late..


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I sure hope you get this stuff figured out! This may be what you're dealing with: Overview of Syringomyelia In Chihuahuas Since their heads are so huge and their bodies are so small, sometimes, with too much strain or hereditary predispositions, a painful disconnection between brain and spine can happen. The spine doesn't connect very well with the brain, sometimes, and can cause adverse affects. It's treatable, but you have to take into consideration your chi's size and NOT let them jump up/down high objects because it can seriously injure them.

When it comes to a training aspect (which is what I deal in as a groomer/trainer) it's really important that you don't let your chi jump up/down large or tall items without your help. They may want to do it (which is their opportunistic/self sufficient nature) but it can really be detrimental. Get to a vet to see if there's any serious repercussions of his fall, but understand that there are some "tiny dog" issues that just happen from their size. My breeder told me that my chi didn't have "luxating patella," but sometimes if she's overstrained she limps. It doesn't last long, but it's something that's characteristic to her size and it's important that I lessen the activities she does.

It's our job to make sure they don't over exert themselves. Get to a vet to see if your pup has the condition stated above, or if it's just an overexertion. Be sure not to "pander," your pup can get right over it if it's just a strain or a negative association.

Good luck!


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> Do chiro's do any x ray or imaging first? Our vet did x rays before even touching any of the fluffs. I'd want to know what's wrong inside before doing any adjustments..
> Even if you can't afford an MRI a radiograph or an x ray isnt' that expensive. Are there any 24 hour pet urgent care facilities near you if you can't reach your regular vet?


Hey Michelle, well he did get a xray done last week which was wednesday but there was no signs of anything and he was walking at the time but in pain. I went ahead and took him to get a MRI yesterday morning. Im glad i did.He had a ruptured disc so the material was pressing against his spinal cord which caused his paralysis. 



manydogz said:


> Contrary to popular belief chiropractors really know a lot. A good one will be able to feel what the problem is and possibly pick up on things that don't show up on an x-ray.


I ended up going with a MRI. Im sure chiros are great in what they do but i didnt want to take chances and just got him to a neurologists so if he needed surgery he would get it there which he did.



Dorothy's Mom said:


> This is true. Chiropractors have twice the anatomy education hours as a medical doctor. They also have more than TEN times the orthopedic education hours of a medical doctor - which comes into play with the spine!!!!! They have three times the education hours in radiography (x-ray) than medical doctors. Chiropractors have over 200 hours of rehab education hours whereas medical doctors have zero. And, all in all, Chiropractors have virtually the SAME total educational hours as a medical doctor.
> 
> The point is that when it comes to the spine and physiology a Chiropractor is your BEST bet and most educated in that respect.
> 
> ...


Understandable. I would feel the same way! We did find out the issue. I ended up taking a road trip to get an MRI done. Yes it was way more expensive than going to a chiro but i think it was worth it. The neurologists found it was a ruptured disc making his spinal cord compressed. So he received surgery yesterday. 



MaddiLovesDogs said:


> I sure hope you get this stuff figured out! This may be what you're dealing with: Overview of Syringomyelia In Chihuahuas Since their heads are so huge and their bodies are so small, sometimes, with too much strain or hereditary predispositions, a painful disconnection between brain and spine can happen. The spine doesn't connect very well with the brain, sometimes, and can cause adverse affects. It's treatable, but you have to take into consideration your chi's size and NOT let them jump up/down high objects because it can seriously injure them.
> 
> When it comes to a training aspect (which is what I deal in as a groomer/trainer) it's really important that you don't let your chi jump up/down large or tall items without your help. They may want to do it (which is their opportunistic/self sufficient nature) but it can really be detrimental. Get to a vet to see if there's any serious repercussions of his fall, but understand that there are some "tiny dog" issues that just happen from their size. My breeder told me that my chi didn't have "luxating patella," but sometimes if she's overstrained she limps. It doesn't last long, but it's something that's characteristic to her size and it's important that I lessen the activities she does.
> 
> ...


Hey Maddi, i ended up going to the vet neurologists specialists and he got a MRI done. The results showed a ruptured disc with compression against his spinal cord causing his paralysis. He did have surgery done and the neurologists said he has a very good chance at getting back to normal. So i pray his recover is smooth with no complications.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of physical therapy ahead. Did you know there are places where animals can go for P.T.? I have taken 2 of my dogs for pt. They even had a pool for them. Turns out Emmie is really a good swimmer although she hated it! Zarita had a lot of therapy in their underwater treadmill! They had it all.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Lots of physical therapy ahead. Did you know there are places where animals can go for P.T.? I have taken 2 of my dogs for pt. They even had a pool for them. Turns out Emmie is really a good swimmer although she hated it! Zarita had a lot of therapy in their underwater treadmill! They had it all.


Had no idea there were places for dog physical therapy. Im sure I wouldnt be able to afford it for him though at the moment since the mri/surgery were pretty costly. 

What could i do for him at home? Stretch legs, help stand? 

Recommendations anyone?


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm so glad you went in for the MRI, I know they show more than an x ray would.. It's not that I don't think chiro's would be able to treat but I'd like to know nothing structural is wrong before doing any manipulation..


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

Check into hydro therapy, it allows him to stand in water and do so with less stress or impact on the body and provides natural and light compression.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have a bathtub he could swim in that once the surgeon gives the OK. Emmie had a tiny little life preserver on! (this was in a 40 foot pool-with a human 'dog' guard!) This dog could use a plain vest/harness I would think. Start slowly--no more than 5 minutes, and with the surgeons guide progress from there. He may not like it---be prepared for a lot of splashing until he gets used to it. Emmie really disliked it---tail down, ears back, and I had to leave the room because she kept heading for me, not swimming to the end like he wanted her to! Good luck with him Water should be warm, not hot.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

How's you baby doing? Checking on him since I will be leaving for the cancer center for surgery on Weds.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> I'm so glad you went in for the MRI, I know they show more than an x ray would.. It's not that I don't think chiro's would be able to treat but I'd like to know nothing structural is wrong before doing any manipulation..





michelle robison said:


> Check into hydro therapy, it allows him to stand in water and do so with less stress or impact on the body and provides natural and light compression.


Yes im super glad i went to get the mri done as well. He couldve got worse with a chiro trying to figure out whats wrong plus time was being wasted. I will look into hydro therapy once he starts improving more an more. 



susan davis said:


> If you have a bathtub he could swim in that once the surgeon gives the OK. Emmie had a tiny little life preserver on! (this was in a 40 foot pool-with a human 'dog' guard!) This dog could use a plain vest/harness I would think. Start slowly--no more than 5 minutes, and with the surgeons guide progress from there. He may not like it---be prepared for a lot of splashing until he gets used to it. Emmie really disliked it---tail down, ears back, and I had to leave the room because she kept heading for me, not swimming to the end like he wanted her to! Good luck with him Water should be warm, not hot.


Yes a tub would definitely work. Ill just have to see what the surgeon says on when he can start to be safe. Thank you for the tips susan!



michelle robison said:


> How's you baby doing? Checking on him since I will be leaving for the cancer center for surgery on Weds.


Hes doing well michelle. Slowly recovering. His scar should be healed in 14 days. He started trying to scratch his ear with his left hind leg yesterday. Right side seems weaker. I have been doing bicycle rang of motion workouts an massages. Total recovery time is 4-6 weeks to let the disc heal. He cant be all over the place running which is going to be hard. I bought him a kids play pen so he has room to move around an still confined. Oh cancer center? Are you ok?


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

chitex said:


> Yes im super glad i went to get the mri done as well. He couldve got worse with a chiro trying to figure out whats wrong plus time was being wasted. I will look into hydro therapy once he starts improving more an more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massaging him will help a lot with circulation and healing..I'm so glad he's doing better..
Chiro has it's place in treatments but it's always best to find out what's going on with imaging to make sure before any manipulation of muscles or spine.

I have adhesions forming,due to reconstruction after breast cancer.. They thought they got it all with the mastectomy but found more, so had to do chemo,once I had a complete response to chemo,I had a hernia repair caused from tissue harvest for reconstruction. They did surgery in August for adhesions but IV infiltrated during surgery so they stopped.. but hopefully they will get the last of the scar tissue and this will be it!


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> chitex said:
> 
> 
> > Yes im super glad i went to get the mri done as well. He couldve got worse with a chiro trying to figure out whats wrong plus time was being wasted. I will look into hydro therapy once he starts improving more an more.
> ...


Thanks! Im glad as well. No more furniture jumping for him thats for sure. Yeah ill massage him through theday. He gets upset if its too much or too long. Yeah the mri was my best bet. At least i played it safe before he got checked by the chiro. 

Oh wow so sorry to hear that. Much respect to you for being a survivor! I hope they get the last of the scar tissue and then you can put it behind 
you. I wish you the best tomorrow and i will pray for you!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

chitex said:


> Yeah the mri was my best bet. At least i played it safe before he got checked by the chiro.


Well, I'm glad he's not in pain anymore.

But, for the record - chiropractic would have helped him. Most (99%) of back surgery is avoidable. Chiropractic, as is evident on this thread, is incredibly misunderstood. Our society is so allopathically brainwashed that we don't look at natural, innately-inspired medicine, but run right to the scalpel. Heck, even Hippocrates said, "first look to the spine", and he's supposed to be the "father" of modern medicine.

Anyway, like I said, I'm glad he's not in pain. And I'm gonna leave it at that and step away from this thread now.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Well, I'm glad he's not in pain anymore.
> 
> But, for the record - chiropractic would have helped him. Most (99%) of back surgery is avoidable. Chiropractic, as is evident on this thread, is incredibly misunderstood. Our society is so allopathically brainwashed that we don't look at natural, innately-inspired medicine, but run right to the scalpel. Heck, even Hippocrates said, "first look to the spine", and he's supposed to be the "father" of modern medicine.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I'm glad he's not in pain. And I'm gonna leave it at that and step away from this thread now.


Thanks, im happy hes not in pain anymore as well. Hes got a ways to go until his walking comes natural. Everyday i keep seeing improvement which is a plus!

On the chiro, im not knocking it down saying it doesnt help or surgery is overall the best way to go. I just wanted to make sure i knew what was wrong with him before his spine was even touched,pressed or adjusted which could have possibly made it worse. After his surgery i did speak to several chiros and asked them about it and while they said they wouldve seen him, it was still a wise choice that i chose a mri and surgery. Reason why was since his disc was ruptured and leaking letting the material compress his spinal cord, the material had to be removed. They mentioned doing chiro would have been a temp fix, not a full solution like what surgery did for him. 

Definitely far from being brainwashed =) I believe in natural ways of healing but i dont shut down other options such as surgery if its a must. He needed to be checked fast before his condition got worse. So instead of calling different chiros, i just took off on the road to a vet neurologists so the problem could be diagnosed right away. At the end of the day, im not arguing when it comes to chiros and surgery/doctors/vets. They all have they're pros and cons and they all have different ways of fixing things. 

Im just glad Paco is slowly getting back to being a happy active dog once again.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

*I do appreciate everyones input and help since the first day i made this thread. I will post updates on his status along with pictures =) *

*Thank you!*


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm glad he's doing so well.
I do believe there are times when chiro can help.It helped my three who had back issues and needed adjustments.. They didn't have any serious underlying structural issues which our vet verified by MRI and x rays and other imaging before doing anything else..before doing any manipulation.
I don't discount chiro at all..it helped mine greatly.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

michelle robison said:


> I'm glad he's doing so well.
> I do believe there are times when chiro can help.It helped my three who had back issues and needed adjustments.. They didn't have any serious underlying structural issues which our vet verified by MRI and x rays and other imaging before doing anything else..before doing any manipulation.
> I don't discount chiro at all..it helped mine greatly.


Yup i agree. Not discrediting chiro at all. Im glad he got the mri done so at least we knew what was going on before anything else. If it werent for the damage he had, i wouldve taken him to a chiro. 

But yes hes doing very well. His hyper side is coming around again. Keeping him contained and not so jumpy or skipping around is hard to do. He still needs his rest and recovery for several more weeks so everything heals internally. 

How do i post pics of him here?


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Good luck! The chiropractor is worth a shot. I knew of one that treated both horses and riders with great success. Everyone loved him and he did a great job. If your chiropractor can't help or can't tell whats wrong they wont try to adjust him at all.


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

Lola's mommy8 said:


> Good luck! The chiropractor is worth a shot. I knew of one that treated both horses and riders with great success. Everyone loved him and he did a great job. If your chiropractor can't help or can't tell whats wrong they wont try to adjust him at all.


Hey Lola's mommy8, he already had his surgery. We took him a little over a week ago to get an mri done and thats where they found his ruptured disc. I didnt take him to a chiro cause time was wasting and didnt feel like calling different places. Not saying it wouldnt have helped but as bad as shape as he was, the material compressing his spinal cord had to be removed.

He's recovering little by little and improving day by day which im glad to see! The neurologist was pretty cool and explained a lot on what was going on and kept in touch to tell us how he was doing and what to expect once we brought him home. 

So hes got a ways to go with gaining strength back and being at 100% again


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad to hear this was resolved! We'll be sending healing energy!


----------



## chitex (Nov 29, 2015)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Glad to hear this was resolved! We'll be sending healing energy!


Thank you Maddi! 

How do i post pictures of him here in a post?


----------

